# Sandy Bridge empfehlenswert?



## Sliderraider (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo Community,

nach 4,5 Jahren mit meiner Aldi Gurke möchte ich mir jetzt mal ein gescheites Notebook kaufen. Es soll fürs Zocken von aktuellen Spielen und für Office/Internet genutzt werden.

Anfang des Jahres sind ja die neuen Sandy Bridge Prozessoren erschienen, welche einen internen Grafikchip haben. Wofür ist der genau gut? Ich habe gelesen, dass der Interne Chip nicht zusammen mit einer Grafikkarte arbeiten kann, sondern dass immer nur eines von beiden aktiv ist. Was ist der Sinn davon? Wann wird der Grafikchip der Sandy Bridge genutzt und wann wird die normale Grafikkarte verwendet? Was macht die integrierte Grafik so besonders?

Ich bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem Notebook, welches sowohl für ältere Spiele (ich liebe die Blizzard-Klassiker) als auch für aktuelle Games wie z.B. Dragon Age geeignet ist. Zudem arbeite ich viel mit Office und bin auch viel im Netz unterwegs. Anschaffungszeitraum wird bei mir wohl Anfang März werden.

ciao
Slider


----------



## p00nage (19. Januar 2011)

dann würde ich noch nen monat warten gibt noch kaum books mit sandy´s


----------



## Sliderraider (19. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> dann würde ich noch nen monat warten gibt noch kaum books mit sandy´s



Logisch, ist ja auch erst seit gut 2 Wochen wirklich auf dem Markt.
Aber was macht den Sandy Bridge nun so toll?!
Eine Erklärung wäre sehr hilfreich (vor allem was die GPU der Sandy Bridge angeht). 

Ich bin was aktuelle EDV angeht nicht so bewandert. 
Habe mich da die letzten 4 Jahre nicht wirklich mit auseinander gesetzt...


----------



## p00nage (19. Januar 2011)

Intel präsentiert 15 ?Sandy Bridge?-Notebook-CPUs - 03.01.2011 - ComputerBase 

einfach ma google bemühen da findet man schon viel.

Die interne graka soll so gut sein wie die 320m von apple im macbook pro, also kann sich schon sehen lassen


----------



## Sliderraider (19. Januar 2011)

Schön und gut, aber das klärt immer noch nicht den Sinn der integrierten Grafikkarte... Wieso braucht der eine eigene Grafikkarte, wenn ich doch im Notebook sowieso eine dabei habe, welche vermutlich mehr Leistung bringt. 

Oder switched der Sandy Bridge dann hin und her je nachdem, was er gerade braucht um z.B. den Stromverbrauch oder die Lautstärke zu senken? Ich verstehe es immer noch nicht...


----------



## p00nage (19. Januar 2011)

naja ne interne hat einfach den vorteil das sie viel weniger akku frisst und so ne längere laufzeit erreicht wird


----------



## Superwip (19. Januar 2011)

> Oder switched der Sandy Bridge dann hin und her je nachdem, was er gerade braucht um z.B. den Stromverbrauch oder die Lautstärke zu senken?



Kommt auf das Notebook an

Wenn ja ist der potentielle Gewinn an Akkulaufzeit vor allem bei der verwendung einer potenten dezitierten GraKa wirklich erheblich


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2011)

Ich würd da nicht so nen Wind drum machen, sondern abwarten. Die Vorteile sind ja alle schön und gut, aber da bleibt die Frage, was es dann im Vergleich zu gleichstarken "alten" Notebooks kosten wird und wie wichtig einem das ein oder andere Feature ist. Für manch einen wäre selbst dann noch ein "veraltetes" Notebook mit nem T6700 oder so immer noch ne gute Wahl, wenn der Preis stimmt


----------



## Alex555 (20. Januar 2011)

Sandy Bridge punktet hauptsächlich mit seiner enormen CPU Leistung. 
Ein ziemlich schwacher Sandy Bridge I7 , wie der I7 2630QM , hat sehr grosse Rechenleistung, teilweise so schnell wie Desktop I7 940. Diese Werte haben selbst die I7 Mobile Extremes nicht erreicht. Ausser der Leistung ist lediglich die Grafikkarte bemerkenswert, sowie das Umstellen der Herstellungstechnologie auf 32nm. Für Office und bisschen zocken langen locker noch die alten Core I5 modelle


----------



## Sliderraider (20. Januar 2011)

Naja aber besser jetzt ein paar Euro mehr in ein stärkeres System investiert, von dem ich dann 3 Jahre was habe, als mir jetzt ein Auslaufmodell zuzulegen, welches schon in 1,5-2 Jahren nicht mehr genug Leistung bringt.

Und Dragon Age 2, The Witcher 2 und Diablo III will ich schon in guter Leistung genießen, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob dafür die Sandy Bridge Grafikkarte ausreicht...


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2011)

Ganz sicher reicht die nicht aus. Wenn das stimmt, dass der Chip sogar so gut ist wie eine 320m, dann sind es bei Spielen wie BF BC2 usw. auf minimum keine 30FPS. 

Aber ist die integrierte Grafikleistung wirklich so gut wie eine 320m ? Und ohne dabei CPU-Leistung verlieren? ne 320m als Grafikchip wird nämlich auch ganz schön heiß, wie heißt wird denn eine CPU, die "nebenbei" so ne leistung bietet? ^^


----------



## schneiderbernd (21. Januar 2011)

Sliderraider schrieb:


> Schön und gut, aber das klärt immer noch nicht den Sinn der integrierten Grafikkarte... Wieso braucht der eine eigene Grafikkarte, wenn ich doch im Notebook sowieso eine dabei habe, welche vermutlich mehr Leistung bringt.
> 
> Oder switched der Sandy Bridge dann hin und her je nachdem, was er gerade braucht um z.B. den Stromverbrauch oder die Lautstärke zu senken? Ich verstehe es immer noch nicht...


..also sandy ist seinen Vorgängern klar überlegen...gerade bei Mobile Cpu´s natürlich von Vorteil...der Grafikchip bringt Dir nur etwas wenn erstens keine Graka im Lap ist bzw. Du eines mit Optimus hast so das sich die Graka abschalten kann...dann sparste natürlich Strom!
Für Gaming Books allerdings gibts diese Option meist nicht(noch nicht) wirklich da die Boards zu teuer sind für die Hersteller! 
möchte mir auch ein neues Book holen mit sandy und ner GTX 485 allerdings warte ich erstmal den Hype ab...denn die Preise purzeln recht schnell....die andere Sache ist das die Sandys im Desktop Bereich gerade ziehmliche Hitzköpfe sind bei Übertaktung...darum warte ich auch aus diesem Grund noch ein wenig!
PS: schau das Du vorangig auf ein Book mit ordentlicher Graka setzt...denn alles andere kann man nachrüsten!
Kannst aber mal hier:Notebooks Tests, Tipps und News rund um Laptops auf notebookjournal.de schauen...wenns was neues gibt ist es hier am Start und bzgl. guten Books biste auch gut beraten im Forum!


----------

